# 2012 Cruze Electrical Issue? Car is a brick now?



## SMIT293 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello all,

New here and trying to figure out what is going on. I have a 2012 chevy cruze I am still making payments on that is at like 98k miles. About a week ago the car wouldn't start but was able to be jumped, I figured a dome light was left on. Then tonight I get out of work make two stops with no issue come out to my car and bam it wouldn't start. I'd get clicking when I tried to start it. Figured it needed a jump again (I tested the battery and connections there was no issue) the jump didn't take it just kept getting weaker. Then all of a sudden my hazard lights came on and my wipers were moving... even with the key in the off position. Then I started to have trouble getting my keys out of the ignition. I looked up a way to get them free and decided that was enough. The car is a brick now. Nothing will light up the windshield blades slowed to a stop mid window and I cannot even lock it. The car acted possessed electrically for a short period and then just stopped doing anything.  Not even sure where to start at this point given the battery is good and connections are solid. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

SMIT293 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here and trying to figure out what is going on. I have a 2012 chevy cruze I am still making payments on that is at like 98k miles. About a week ago the car wouldn't start but was able to be jumped, I figured a dome light was left on. Then tonight I get out of work make two stops with no issue come out to my car and bam it wouldn't start. I'd get clicking when I tried to start it. Figured it needed a jump again (I tested the battery and connections there was no issue) the jump didn't take it just kept getting weaker. Then all of a sudden my hazard lights came on and my wipers were moving... even with the key in the off position. Then I started to have trouble getting my keys out of the ignition. I looked up a way to get them free and decided that was enough. The car is a brick now. Nothing will light up the windshield blades slowed to a stop mid window and I cannot even lock it. The car acted possessed electrically for a short period and then just stopped doing anything.  Not even sure where to start at this point given the battery is good and connections are solid. Any help would be greatly appreciated


The negative battery cable probably needs replaced. They are a known issue on these cars. Also, how has the battery been verified to be good? How old is the battery?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Special GM extended warranty coverage is available for 10 years/120K on the negative battery cable which sounds like it could be the issue


----------

